# 350 utility steering



## curt_in_orange (Jun 2, 2009)

Helping my neighbor whos an old timer,he ran into a banking not very hard he said,but right tire out of whack,left points straight and right about 1/4 turn out(or 1 oclock),when turning steering wheel ,left feels pretty tight,but right is quite loose,jacked up right side and moving wheel,moves alot before steering wheel does,steering box has 2 shafts,left and right..so i assume those are ok as they are geared together...is it possible arm spun on splined shaft and hes just needs slop adjustment for right side,or something internal...any help appreciated...not a tractor mechanic,here,but mechanic in other field


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Curt! Almost sounds like a bent tie rod or some part of steering linkage. Have you checked for that?


----------



## curt_in_orange (Jun 2, 2009)

*steering*

Totally checked out last nite..obvious something in box,can turn steering wheel to left and all looseness(tire moving about 4 inches freely on its own)....but when turning steering back to right looseness comes right back,gonna attempt to remove gear box to locate problem...anyone ever remove and rebuild one....57 or so 350 utility with power steering...and any thought on which manual i need to purchase...thanks for help


----------



## curt_in_orange (Jun 2, 2009)

*still looking*

No luck on locating any parts...anyone got any connections that might have a complete steering box..was told i could even switch over to manual box...thanks


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Curt,

Yes a manual steering box will replace a power steering box. It's been a while since I've done a conversion so I'm don't exactly remember what to do with the hydraulic hoses-whether you can just plug them or if you have to connect them to complete a circuit.

Complete steering boxes off of the following International utility models will fit although individual parts are not all interchangeable: 300, 350, 330, 340 and 460.

Your problem sounds like a broken tooth on one of the internal gears. It's a very common problem with those steering boxes and parts are becoming very hard to find for them. As far as I know, nobody is making the parts aftermarket or offering a replacement for the existing power steering unit.
If you have all the broken pieces a good machinist or fabricator should be able to weld them back together.

If you check these guys out, they claim to have a used manual steering box in stock:
http://www.wengers.com/parts/Farm-T...teering/STEERING-GEAR-ASSEMBLY/01-363115R.htm

-Leon


----------

